# Worst Town Fruit?



## Flare (Jul 23, 2017)

Out of all 5 Town Fruits, which is of them is an abomination to your eyes?

I'll have to say Oranges are a shame smh, they're my Favorite Fruit irl but they could've been more desirable... the Perfect Fruit version of it is nice but... the plain Orange isn't the best. D:


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jul 23, 2017)

I hate pears, and I don't even know why. I just do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2017)

I agree that oranges are terrible. Idk why but when I start a town and me native fruit is an orange it's like the end of the world lol


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 23, 2017)

Pears are so ugly! My town has pears *cries*
But my map is perfect ...so I have to deal with this fact.


----------



## DY14N (Jul 23, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to get apple, which, imo, looks the best, especially when they're perfect!

Other than that, I don't get how fruits can be hated on. In my opinion, they look how they should, and they all sell for 100 bells if native, so what's the issue?

Then again, I would have to say, the oranges are KINDA basic and the pears are just meh, I guess.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 23, 2017)

Nobody likes pears. They aren't that colorful.


----------



## boring (Jul 23, 2017)

As somebody stuck with pear, I can't express to you how frustrating it is >.> (I gave up + planted peach trees everywhere)


----------



## Jadeth (Jul 23, 2017)

Lijan said:


> As somebody stuck with pear, I can't express to you how frustrating it is >.> (I gave up + planted peach trees everywhere)



I did the same thing. xD I replaced my pear trees with peach trees, and act as if that's my native fruit.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jul 23, 2017)

Pear. My old town had pears. Pears uhg I hate them.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 23, 2017)

Jadeth said:


> I replaced my pear trees with peach trees, and act as if that's my native fruit.



Yeah, which fruit is native really only matters in regards to which perfect fruit look is preferred, because the regular trees can easily be replaced. That's why I chose pear for least favorite; I possibly like its regular fruits more than regular apples or oranges, but find the perfect version the least appealing.

Still, even perfect pears have a charm - to me they look like golden light bulbs! <3


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm going to have to say apples. I just find them..basic. I've had them for almost all my towns throughout the series. I'm sick of apples. I'd give anything for pears.

No more apples. They make me sad.


----------



## Alsafie (Jul 23, 2017)

Pears are quite ugly and they don't make your town look very colourful  Also the perfect pears look gross.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 23, 2017)

They all look nice but my least favorite is perfect Cherries. They look nice (as decorations) during the Fall months but that's it.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 23, 2017)

My native fruit is Cherry and I'm so glad with that, but on the other hand, I'm tired of seeing peaches. I don't even like the perfect version.
I don't mind apples.


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 23, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Nobody likes pears. They aren't that colorful.



That being said, literally every fruit consists of two colors at most. The perfect fruit are even less colorful. They're either a shade of red or yellow. I don't think "colorful" is the word I would use to describe any of the fruit in Animal Crossing lol.


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jul 23, 2017)

I hate pears, the perfect pear looks so plain, I happen to confuse them sometimes .-.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 23, 2017)

Whattt why do people hate on the pears? I think they are probably the nicest after apples and peaches. I really can't stand oranges and I don't like the perfect version of the cherry. They just.. don't look very nice/appetising to me lol.


----------



## suanmei (Jul 23, 2017)

oranges are not cute :/


----------



## Gilver (Jul 23, 2017)

It would have to be pears for me, they're color is just ugly to me. Bleh


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 23, 2017)

From best to worst:

Apples
Cherries
Pears
Oranges
Peaches

I can only tolerate the red fruits in this game, I think they compliment the green around them nicely.
Pears I've had in so many towns—I honestly don't think they look too bad.

Oranges feel kinda bland and don't mix well with green leaves.

Peaches are my least favourite, probably because they look like butts (which is probably why lots of people like them lmao ) and they're so pale.

Plus perfect apples and cherries look so nice.

*Just my opinion! I always seem to have different opinions to others lol, I feel like I'm the only one hating on peaches.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't really like the pears. They are kind of plain to me. I also don't really like them as actual fruit so that probably has something to do with it. To me they just taste like bland apples.


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't really dislike them, but I voted oranges (their perfect version just looks kinda... odd? lmao) I've seen a couple tropical themed towns that really make them work though.


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 23, 2017)

JezDayy said:


> From best to worst:
> 
> Apples
> Cherries
> ...



Second this!~ Peaches look soft and the color is nice, but the shape... is so awkward xD.
But... perfect orange is the most wtf thing of the game, so theres goes my vote.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 23, 2017)

The only native fruit I really dont like is oranges, especially perfect oranges.. yuck.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 23, 2017)

I have perfect pears and I like them and I hope my next town has oranges, so I guess I'm opposite. lol


----------



## Garrett (Jul 23, 2017)

Pear. The normal pear gets lost in the foliage as it's green, the perfect pear looks mouldy.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 23, 2017)

oranges look a little bland
the perfect version looks... interesting?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dang, there's quite a lot of hate on pears. Taste wise, I'd have to say I dislike apples the most, but you can't really taste in game fruit...so.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 23, 2017)

Definitely the pears. The rest of the fruit are fine, but the pears are terrible.


----------



## Taka (Jul 23, 2017)

Pears are the most disliked? I feel bad for them, I think they're cute. xD


----------



## pastellrain (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't like apples IRL, but they're aesthetically pleasing in the game.

I guess I think the pears look the worst?

EDIT: I'm surprised people seem to be hating on oranges. They're my favorites, both in taste and aesthetic.


----------



## jozial (Jul 23, 2017)

My first town had pears and I hated it. I don't like pears irl either but it's interesting to know that most people don't like them in game.

My two towns have apples and cherries. Perfect apples are really pretty


----------



## Maddycool (Jul 23, 2017)

I hate peaches.


----------



## casual.kyle (Jul 23, 2017)

I had a hard time choosing between oranges and pears because they're both really boring to me, but I went with pears because the perfect version doesn't even make it look that appealing.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

I voted for pears... that's my personal opinion because I've never ever really liked pears. They don't look nice and their taste is just really meh to me... In terms of perfect fruit though, I hate oranges because they look similar to perfect pears and have that weird bump on them which os just off-putting to me. It makes the perfect oranges stand out in a bad way for me and I don't understand why [perfect oranges couldn't have just been recoloured like all of the other perfect fruit... it's just been a peeve of mine. :'>


----------



## Seashell (Jul 23, 2017)

Oranges, I guess? It's sorta a tie with oranges and apples for me. (Although perfect apples are really pretty!) I don't really mind any of the fruit, though. They're all okay?


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't like pears, I also don't like peaches but it's perfect fruit makes up for it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Nobody likes pears. They aren't that colorful.



I love pears ^o^


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 23, 2017)

1. Oranges
2. Cherries
3. Peaches
4. Apples
10. Pears.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 23, 2017)

I also really don't like perfect oranges... like why are they shaped soooo weird?


----------



## katielizzabeth (Jul 23, 2017)

I like pears IRL but in game...they just don't look good. Oranges are probably second as worst fruit for me.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 23, 2017)

I like the shininess of the perfect oranges, but agree that the shape is a bit off-putting. Far-fetched guess, but I think it could be because the shape defies what we expect of an orange. That means that they are "deformed" and there's something "wrong" about them, which as a concept unfortunately makes people uncomfortable (think of how many people are unsettled by physical disabilities for example)


----------



## Vonny (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't like pears because they're green and hard to see during spring/summer. Surprised oranges got so many votes I love my perfect orange trees.  (Wish I had apples though)


----------



## PancakePaws (Jul 23, 2017)

The worst: Oranges.
The best: Cherries.
I actually don't mind the fruit in Animal Crossing. All of the fruit looks nice to me and I'm always happy with whatever native fruit I get. That being said, the the perfect oranges look very bumpy to me and they aren't very pleasing to look at. 
Cherries are probably my favorite fruit because of their design. I have no idea why, it just appeals to me.
Honestly, I'm surprised that pears aren't liked. I actually have native pears in my town and I've always thought they had a nice design, so it's been quite an eye opener reading this thread.


----------



## HHoney (Jul 24, 2017)

I knew the "worst" fruit was going to be pears.
It's just my opinion but I have always liked the pears in all the AC games. I like their cheerful green color so that the flowers get more attention. I enjoy them in all seasons except the peak fall colors.

And FYI the "perfect orange" is most likely a Tangelo or Honeybell - a mix between a tangerine and a Pomelo grapefruit.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tangelo
I was never fond of the colors but over time the perfect oranges glisten and are bright and cheerful.
I really hope someone out there likes the oranges!

I completely understand and respect everyone's choices. Apples are quite beautiful in the game - they remind me of Snow White. 

But most of the AC world wants everything cute. I imagine you want cotton candy fruit trees, or marshmallow trees.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 24, 2017)

Pears. My town had cherries and I'm pretty happy with them!


----------



## katysu (Jul 24, 2017)

I voted pears, but really its just cos they blend into the green trees so much. 
I like oranges, the town I have with oranges I've really played up to the colours -  deep hybrid roses and a rich looking royal blue path system - very pleased with the effect. 
Maybe I should try harder with the pears - a green pathway/natural paths - play that aspect up - might work well.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

I never really liked pears. They taste so plain irl... >_> And they're the only green fruit on AC. The others are delicious warm colors


----------



## hzl (Jul 24, 2017)

I just decided to start fresh on my acnl and did a good number of map resets to get a half decent layout (for what I wanted), got to the train station - red - okay that's fine could be worse .. then I saw the pears


----------



## ja2mine (Jul 24, 2017)

I have pears! It makes me so mad because not even the perfect pears are pretty to look at! Especially if you want a town set in cherry blossom season... the pears don't match!! I've been replacing all the pears with peaches though.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jul 25, 2017)

Cherries are just so boring to me. I see the pain with pairs though.


----------



## axo (Jul 25, 2017)

I have pears and I just hate them so much. I only stuck with the town because 2 of my dreamies (Moe and Vesta) already lived there. Also, I gotta say, I'm a little surprised people don't like oranges. I love the way they look and the perfect fruits look really cute.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jul 25, 2017)

I HATE oranges and i feel like i get them bc i live in florida lol i had to reset such a good map when i restarted bc of oranges.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

_hate pears_
In my town though, but that's made fine by mostly planting the perfect variety (which looks fine) and just having all the other fruits scattered about
Really like the appearance of apples, would've been nice if they ended up in my town


----------



## IronClocks (Jul 25, 2017)

I was gonna put pears bc I don't enjoy the taste irl. But then I remembered that perfect oranges look really weird..


----------



## primandimproper (Jul 25, 2017)

I loathe peaches. I've had them as my native fruit in nearly every save file I started and I can't take it anymore. I just want something different, that's one of the reasons why I reset in the first place.


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 25, 2017)

I'd have to say pears just coz it doesn't look good on trees.


----------



## Aazia (Jul 25, 2017)

I love peaches but i dont like cherries tbh but then my town fruit is second most hated luckily i dont have pears but ye.. PEACHES ARE LIKE GOLD WHEN THEY ARE PERFECTTT    idk random xD


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 25, 2017)

I will have to say pears. The color is kind of gross (no offense) and the perfect version is even worse... To be honest, I don't really like cherries that much either. I am stuck with them, though D:


----------



## Daysie (Jul 25, 2017)

Pears, I don`t like them.


----------



## Chelinka (Jul 26, 2017)

Screw pears tbh. But I also don't like cherries. The perfect ones just don't look as nice...I'd rather have apples.


----------



## Flare (Jul 27, 2017)

Not surprised at all seeing Pears and Oranges being terrible to many.


----------



## Lululand (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't really hate any of them tbh, because I think they can all save a purpose depending on what kind of town you want to build.

I really didn't care much for oranges until I wanted to make an orange-and-blue themed town and I never would've been able to do it if orange trees didn't exist. 

I also used to loathe pears but golden perfect pears look AMAZING on wintery brown trees in golden-themed towns. I guess it's kind of a bummer that normal pears are still barely distinguishable from trees for most of the year, but what choice did the creators have? Pears are green, there's nothing you can do about it


----------



## Flare (Jul 28, 2017)

Welp, finally found a good map, and I got Pears as Town Fruit. Lol. 

Bump.


----------



## moonphyx (Jul 29, 2017)

I guess I didn't realize you could basically replace your native fruit by planting any other fruit multiple times, I might just do that. I have a peach town which I like because it reminds me of cute lil princess peach, but Apples were my first and favorite fruit in the game. I actually agree with oranges being the ugliest, might be because it really isnt special to me in any way.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 29, 2017)

I personally like all of the town fruits, but my favourite are probably pears and cherries. When I was younger I'd always hope to get cherries but I've pretty much always gotten pears, and now pears have grown on me, especially since I had an inside joke with one of my friends about them.

But if I had to pick a least favourite, I would probably also have to say oranges, because even though I love them in real life, and I don't particularly hate them in game, they are kind of basic and boring.


----------



## Turnip Fairy (Jul 29, 2017)

Pears are one of my absolute favorite fruits irl, but I hate how they look in the game. I wouldn't accept a town map if the native fruit is pears. Why do they have to be so delicious.. yet so boring? 

Apples are my favorite in-game fruit, the perfect ones look so gorgeous!


----------



## Junkrat (Jul 29, 2017)

Aw man I started with pears. Okay I'm not gonna lie. I prefer cherries and peaches. Pears are gross.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 29, 2017)

The orange. The perfect fruit is too neon for my taste.


----------



## applebean (Jul 29, 2017)

this post makes me s o sad bc the 2 worst fruits ppl picked are the only two collectibles OP has


----------



## Flare (Jul 29, 2017)

applebean said:


> this post makes me s o sad bc the 2 worst fruits ppl picked are the only two collectibles OP has


Nah I have more collectibles lol. I'm just looking for someone to buy them. 

But yeah ironic that the two collectibles I have rn are the most hated.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 29, 2017)

Pear. Never like this fruit.


----------



## Chick (Jul 29, 2017)

I guess that Pears and Perfect Pears are a bit dull, but I don't really think that they are


Flare said:


> an abomination to your eyes.


I don't really judge any of the fruits, but in my opinion, Pears aren't as colourful and flashy as the others.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't like oranges in game or real life! Especially the perfect oranges as they look really weird to me. 

I'm odd and love the pears though!


----------



## mimituesday (Jul 29, 2017)

i don't eat oranges but i like the oranges because having an orange tree is very tropical and it's weird on a regular island. i don't like the pears because they're dull


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 29, 2017)

The hate on pears is real lmao


I honesty like all the fruit. I like the way apples and cherries look but if I was to restart my town, I honesty wouldn't care what kind of fruit I got. I don't think there is a 'worst' fruit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2017)

I'd have to say pears because they're so boring to look at.  Canaan has them but I can't do anything about it because I got the best map I could possibly imagine and I'm totally in love with my layout.  Not to mention that Canaan is almost 4 years old...lol.


----------



## Lanstar (Jul 29, 2017)

I think the reason pears are looked down at is that they don't look so good when they are grown in large quantities. I only have a couple of pear trees, and I quite like them as a little touch around my Police station. But 'everything pear' can feel dull and subdued to me, as their color doesn't contrast well with the trees they're on.

To all who hate pears: Try planting a small number of these trees with red-colored fruit trees. You'll find that they make great secondary fruit - just not exactly the primary type.


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2017)

Yeah I've got to agree with pretty much everyone else haha, pears are definitely my least favorite fruit in the game. They're just not nearly as pretty as any of the other fruits, maybe because the green fruit on green trees doesn't stick out as much so it doesn't look as colorful? Idk, apples are probably my favorite, then peaches, oranges, cherries, and pears are dead last. I might like them more than some of the island fruit but still not a huge fan overall :/


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Perfect pears are 


Flare said:


> an abomination to your eyes


but I think regular pears look so much better that the incorrectly named "perfect pear"


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Jul 29, 2017)

My vote is for apples. The perfect apples look great, but the regular apples are red and look bruised at the top. They should just be all red imo. My second least favorite is pears. I cut all of mine down and replaced them with peaches so unfortunately I don't have any perfect fruit trees lol.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't like pears or peaches at all. I don't know why... I just never cared for them.


----------



## Octaviian (Jul 30, 2017)

I don't like the pears that much.
The normal pears aren't that bad, but the perfect pear is not that appealing to me... at all.


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 30, 2017)

It's a tie between pears and oranges for me, though probably oranges (since my current fruit is pears, drat!) I think it's just cause there's no shape to them, they're literally just round orange circles on a tree and it's hard to coordinate your town around them especially if you want a specific theme catered to other colors.


----------



## GrayDragonEmily (Jul 30, 2017)

Although I don't particularly dislike any town fruit, pears are my least favorite. I have them in my current town, but I don't mind, since I think the green works with the forest theme I'm going for, and I have the green train station and the yellow town hall with the green door.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 6, 2020)

Jadeth said:


> I did the same thing. xD I replaced my pear trees with peach trees, and act as if that's my native fruit.



I feel so touched! Peaches are my native fruit!


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 6, 2020)

Revivin' old threads time huh??

Peaches is my least favorite. I know its an unpopular opinion but- I've had peaches in EVERY town of mine since my original Wild World  town lmao. I like aesthetically how Apples and Cherries look much more, and Pears are my literal favorite fruit soo... I'm surprised they're as unpopular as they are.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 6, 2020)

Even though I have them in my town, I would choose oranges. I am absolutely DISAPPOINTED by how the perfect orange looks! It looks HIDEOUS! Even PEARS look better than that! The normal oranges are okay though! ?Just okay is not okay...? - quote AT&T 2019

- - - Post Merge - - -



michealsmells said:


> Revivin' old threads time huh??
> 
> Peaches is my least favorite. I know its an unpopular opinion but- I've had peaches in EVERY town of mine since my original Wild World  town lmao. I like aesthetically how Apples and Cherries look much more, and Pears are my literal favorite fruit soo... I'm surprised they're as unpopular as they are.



I like how cherries look too! My favorite town fruit is perfect cherries! They also taste good too!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 6, 2020)

I do love the oranges and do feel a strange sense or loyalty to my town fruit, however it is probably the blandest looking of the original five fruits. Having said that, the perfect orange rocks!


----------



## NutmegMegan (Jan 6, 2020)

I've never really thought about it before, but I suppose pears are my least favourite. Glad I didn't get them as my native fruit.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 6, 2020)

Mine would have to oranges. They look kinda disfigured. Still cute, but not my thing.  I have pears, and though they seem to be an unpopular fruit, I've grown to like them. I am guilty of changing all of them to apples at one point, though. hehe


----------



## Nodokana (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm not too fond of pears.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 6, 2020)

My least favorite is probably oranges, but I like all of the fruit in the right town.  Oranges would look perfect in a tropical town, they just don't look so good in my Gothic Victorian town.  I wasn't going to reset over fruit, though.  I probably will have lot more regular and cedar trees versus fruit trees in the finished town.

My favorite is actually pears, which is a very unpopular opinion.  I just think they work in almost any town because of their neutral color and they are my favorite fruit in real life too.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 6, 2020)

Out of all the fruits cherries are my least fav in real life and in game. I don't like how they look in the trees.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 6, 2020)

This was hard to choose since I like all the native fruit in this game. I guess peaches are my least favorite, but I still like them quite a bit.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2020)

My least favourite is pears, which is ironically the fruit I always end up with in my town <_<


----------



## Abyrae (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't have a least favourite among the native fruits, oddly enough. I've had 2 towns with peaches, one with pears, and one with oranges, and I liked all of them.

My fruit pet peeve though is the fact I had durians as my Tortimer island fruit. Ugh...


----------



## John Wick (Jan 7, 2020)

Oranges, because perfect oranges look deformed. They are more pear shaped.

Definately not round.


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 7, 2020)

my least favorite is probably pears, but i don't really like oranges either tbh


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 7, 2020)

My least favorite of the native fruits is definitely the pears. I like all of the other fruits' standard and perfect designs much better. One of my towns, my main horror-themed town, has pears as its native fruit because when I made the town years ago, I was naively aiming to quickly acquire dream villagers instead of a decent map or a better fruit. Perfect pears are a _little_ better looking, so the only pear trees I have in that town are perfect pear trees.

Peaches are the second least interesting to me.

I used to see what people disliked about the perfect oranges, but I grew to like them.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jan 7, 2020)

I actually like all of the fruits but peaches would have to be my least favourite.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm kind of surprised oranges didn't have the most votes, but seeing pears as the #1 worst town fruit isn't a shocker, either.
To me, oranges were the most forgettable of the bunch, but perfect apples are less interesting than perfect oranges or other perfect fruit?since they look almost the same as a regular apples.

My ranking would be:

Worst to best normal fruit:
1.Orange
2.Pear
3.Apple/Cherry
4.Cherry/Apple
5.Peach

Worst to best perfect fruit:
1.Apple
2.Orange/Cherry
3.Cherry/Orange
4.Pear
5.Peach


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 8, 2020)

I do not know about "worst", but my least favorite fruit is oranges.


----------



## Roobi (Jan 8, 2020)

Peaches, especially perfect ones are my least favourite.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 9, 2020)

Peaches are my least favorite.


----------



## lord (Jan 9, 2020)

oranges theyre themost disgusting fruit to have have u ever picked up a rotting maggot infested oozing orange? its gross.


----------



## Coach (Jan 9, 2020)

My rankings best to worst

*Normal*
Apple
Peach
Orange
Pear
Cherry

*Perfect*
Peach
Apple
Pear
Cherry
Orange

Overall Cherries are my least favourite, maybe because they're smaller than all the others idk.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't really mind which fruit my town gets, but based on my taste preferences I voted for cherry. They sure look nice, but I'd never eat one after being given all this nasty cherry-flavored medicine as a child. Perhaps adding cherry to it was not the best idea since it messed up my opinion on the flavor lol


----------



## LaFra (Jan 12, 2020)

Pear and Orange imho


----------



## Darby (Jan 14, 2020)

I can’t vote... Pears are my favorite so I know how fruit discrimination can make you feel.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2020)

I almost agreed with the orange being the worst, but I really do enjoy having Tangy in my town, so native orange fruits complement her really well lolololol

pears are the closest to the oranges, with their dimpled butts. so I went with pear and it would appear that others had the same thought.


----------



## canary:) (Jan 14, 2020)

Oranges. My old town had oranges and did not like them when I was playing.


----------

